# kurbellänge & wachstum



## daleipi (25. März 2014)

demnächst steht kurbelkürzen an...

mein Kind ist 128 groß und hat fast genau 60cm Schrittlänge.

Das sollte eine Kurbellänge von 128mm ergeben.

So, jetzt wirds aber spannend. Im Schnitt wächst er alle drei Monate so um die 2 cm. Da ich hoffe daß er das 24"-Rad zwei Jahre fahren kann wird gegen Ende der gedachten Nutzungsperiode die Kurbel etwas zu kurz sein.

Was tun? Die Kurbel auf 130 kürzen und dann fährt er halt später mit einer etwas zu kurzen Kurbel oder gleich etwas länger bauen? Im allgemeinen wird ja immer ein zu kurze Kurbel eine zu langen vorgezogen.

Bin für jede Meinung dankbar.


----------



## corra (25. März 2014)

was fährt der kurze den ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (25. März 2014)

Wie kommst Du bei 128cm Körpergröße auf 128mm Kurbellänge?


----------



## Prestige09 (25. März 2014)

Habe gestern erst nach diesem Thema im Netz gesucht.
Mr. Zinn ist der Meinung, dass ca. 21% - 21,7% der IBL optimal sind für Rennräder und 20-21% für Mountainbikes.
http://zinncycles.com/Zinn/index.php/archives/1399
Dieser geht speziell auf Kinderkurbeln ein und empfiehlt eher zu kurze als zu lange Kurbeln zu fahren.
http://www.bikesmithdesign.com/Short_Cranks/cranks4kids.html
Ich würde inzwischen auch eher zu kurz als zu lang bevorzugen.


----------



## Prestige09 (25. März 2014)

@tripletschiee:
Häufig liest man als Daumenregel: 10% der Körpergröße oder 20% der IBL.


----------



## daleipi (25. März 2014)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du bei 128cm Körpergröße auf 128mm Kurbellänge?


IBL/Schrittlänge (-höhe?) x 2,14 oder 21.4% was ich öfters mal im Netz als optimum gefunden hab. Bezieht sich aber wahrscheinlich auf Ausgewachsene Radler.


----------



## daleipi (25. März 2014)

corra schrieb:


> was fährt der kurze den ??


grade ein BLEIschweres 20" MTB
demnächst ein leichteres 24" MTB


----------



## trifi70 (25. März 2014)

Kurbel nach einem Jahr nochmal tauschen? Ansonsten wär ich auch eher für "lieber zu kurz als zu lang".


----------



## daleipi (25. März 2014)

Ich denke tauschen wäre übertrieben. Ich hab zwar zwei kürzbare Kurbeln aber...

Angenommen der Racker wächst in einem Jahr 8cm. Irgendwas muß ich annhemen.
Seine jetzige IBL ist Körperlänge / 2,13
Dann hat er in einem Jahr eine IBL von 63,85cm gesetzt den Fall daß das Verhältnis gleichbleibt.
Machen wir 65cm IBL draus. Dann ist die Kurbellänge:
bei 20% der IBL 130 im Vergleich zu jetzt aktuell 120
bei 21% der IBL 136,5 im Vergleich zu jetzt aktuell 126
Wenn die Kurbel eh lieber kürzer als lang sein soll rentiert sich für 10-15mm länger keine neue Kurbelkürzerei.
Zumal die beiden Kurbeln die ich hab verschiedene Lochkreise haben aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema ;-)

ABER:
mit welcher Kurbellänge fang ich denn jetzt an? 20% von der IBL oder 21 oder 21.4%?

Ich halte nix davon als Ausgangspunkt die Körperlänge zu nemehen da ich einen recht langen Oberkörper bei entsprechend kürzeren Haxn hab. Die allgemein üblichen Rahmengrößenvorschläge führten bei mir immer nur Zu Rückenschmerzen. Jetzt fahr ich etwas größere Rahmen mit möglichst langem Sattelrohr und super ist's. Deswegen für die Kurbel nehm ich die IBL/Schritthöhe als Basis.


----------



## trifi70 (25. März 2014)

Für mich ist 1 cm viel, aber ich merk auch den Unterschied von 172,5 auf 175... Bei den kurzen Kurbeln ist 1 cm prozentual noch gravierender. Ich kann das schon verstehen und habe auch keinen Bock, mit geschätzten 6-7 Kurbeln die Kinder von 86 zu 175 mm zu führen.  Andererseits ist das Kürzen ja auch nicht soo teuer und momentan zumindest wird man die doch dankbar wieder los.  Kurz (haha ): jetzt die passende Länge nehmen und in einem Jahr z.B. nochmal messen und neu drüber nachdenken.


----------



## RockyFisher (25. März 2014)

Ich habe einfach zwei Pedallöcher gebohrt. Eins bei 125, eins bei 150. Zwischen 130 und 139cm Größe ist er die 125er gefahren. Jetzt ist er 140 cm und beim Dirtbike schon 150er Kurbeln gewöhnt. Da werde ich auf 150cm umschrauben. Die Kurbel sollte dann natürlich nicht bis aufs letzte ausgefräst werden. Bei Trek gibts Kurbeln mit zwei Pedallöchern auch serienmäßig am Kinderrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (25. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Für mich ist 1 cm viel, aber ich merk auch den Unterschied von 172,5 auf 175... Bei den kurzen Kurbeln ist 1 cm prozentual noch gravierender. Ich kann das schon verstehen und habe auch keinen Bock, mit geschätzten 6-7 Kurbeln die Kinder von 86 zu 175 mm zu führen.  Andererseits ist das Kürzen ja auch nicht soo teuer und momentan zumindest wird man die doch dankbar wieder los.  Kurz (haha ): jetzt die passende Länge nehmen und in einem Jahr z.B. nochmal messen und neu drüber nachdenken.


Du merkst den Unterschied von 1 cm? Hut ab! wieviel Km fährst du im Jahr? Profi?


----------



## trifi70 (25. März 2014)

Nein, kein Profi, keine Lizenz, inzwischen nichtmal mehr Rennen. Jahresfahrleistung war damals leicht 5stellig, aber nicht mehr seit wir Kinder haben... 

Mit 1 cm längerer Kurbel tritt es sich für mich extrem "unrund". Die Umgewöhnung der Motorik benötigte sicher Wochen, wenn nicht Monate. Vl. gibt es Leute, denen das nichts ausmacht bzw. die es nichtmal merken würden. Offensichtlich gehöre ich nicht dazu. Da mich der spürbare Unterschied beim Wechsel zwischen 172,5 am Renner und 175 am MTB immer störte, habe ich am Renner irgendwann mal auf 175 umgerüstet. Möglicherweise würde ich mit 185 (habe IBL 90!) effektiver pedalieren, aber inzwischen kommts darauf nicht mehr an. Auf Schuhplattenposition und Sattelhöhe reagiere ich auch etwas empfindlich, die Gelenke in Fuß und Knie melden das recht bald zurück...

RockyFisher: im Prinzip ist die Idee prima, nur leider ist der Sprung natürlich extrem. Man bräuchte 2 Kurbeln mit je 2-3 Löchern, die man jeweils im Wechsel montiert und dann ein Loch weitergeht. So bekäme man Sprünge von ca. 12 mm, was vermutlich ausreicht. Die Kinder tun sich sicher leichter mit der Anpassung als unsereiner. In meinen Augen ist auch eher eine zu lange Kurbel ein Problem, da eine Überlastung der Gelenke drohen kann.


----------



## Prestige09 (25. März 2014)

Wenn du die ganze Bandbreite der empfohlenen relativen Kurbellängen verwendest, könnte die Lösung so aussehen:
Heute 600mm x 21.7% = 130.2mm
in einem Jahr 650mm x 20.0% = 130mm
Die Änderung der relativen Kurbellänge wäre dann ein schleichender Prozess und dein Kind würde das gar nicht merken so wie trifi. Und schädlich sind diese Längen jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## daleipi (25. März 2014)

Prestige09 schrieb:


> Wenn du die ganze Bandbreite der empfohlenen relativen Kurbellängen verwendest, könnte die Lösung so aussehen:
> Heute 600mm x 21.7% = 130.2mm
> in einem Jahr 650mm x 20.0% = 130mm
> Die Änderung der relativen Kurbellänge wäre dann ein schleichender Prozess und dein Kind würde das gar nicht merken so wie trifi. Und schädlich sind diese Längen jedenfalls nicht.


JA! Seeeeehr verlockend die Idee


----------



## Prestige09 (25. März 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig eine Bezugsquelle für 89mm Kurbeln mit JIS Vierkant?  Hab bisher nur was billiges, schweres von Messinghauer gefunden http://www.besser-hollandrad.de/Ket...tur-Stahl-schwarz-28-Zaehne-Kurbel-89-mm.html


----------



## trifi70 (25. März 2014)

Genau. Und vl. wird das Wachstum auch langsamer und dann passt die 130er sogar etwas länger 

Die Messinghauer ist aber günstig. Genaues Gewicht hast Du vermutlich nicht, leitest "schwer" aus "Stahl" ab? Eine 102mm Kurbel gäbe es vermutlich auch einzeln bei Kania. Zumindest habe ich dort damals zum Funtrailer eine solche erworben. 89er wird Herr Fischer nicht haben. 89er in leicht sind am CNOC14, aber die gibts vermutlich schwer einzeln zu kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prestige09 (25. März 2014)

Das "schwer" leite ich vom Preis und vom Stahl ab. Gewichte hat leider keine der diversen Websites angegeben. Vielleicht kontaktiere ich mal Messinghauerschlager direkt deswegen. Die verbaute Kurbel ist schon 102mm, das sind im Moment 24.3% der IBL. Optimal wären nach oben beschriebener Logik 91mm.


----------



## Prestige09 (25. März 2014)

Ups. Die "hauen" das Messing nicht sondern "schlagen" es -> also Messingschlager.


----------



## trifi70 (25. März 2014)

Ich hatte schon so einen Verdacht, der "schlager" ist mir zumindest schon gelegentlich als Importeur über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## trolliver (25. März 2014)

Ich meine, die schlagen es. Ich kenne nur Messingschlager... Hauptsache wir verstehen, was gemeint ist. Was ich bei den zur Diskussion gestellten Längen und Prozentzahlen nicht mehr behaupten kann. Macht aber nix, bin derzeit gut ausgerüstet.


----------



## Tobias1009 (25. März 2014)

Bezüglich der Länge der Kurbel:

Gehen Eure Kinder die selben Treppenstufen wie Ihr hoch?
Oder baut Ihr Ihnen eine eigene Treppe? Kinder sind gewohnt die Beine weiter stecken zu müssen als Erwachsene.

Die 0,21 Formel für Kinder anzuwenden halte ich für Unfug. Wir fangen bei 110mm an, die nächste wird wohl schon 140mm.

Macht Euch mal auch über den Q- Faktor Gedanken. Bei 160mm + mach auch die auf dien Millimeter genau abgelängte Kurbel keinen Sinn.


----------



## Mamara (25. März 2014)

Tobias1009 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Länge der Kurbel:
> 
> Gehen Eure Kinder die selben Treppenstufen wie Ihr hoch?
> Oder baut Ihr Ihnen eine eigene Treppe? Kinder sind gewohnt die Beine weiter stecken zu müssen als Erwachsene.
> ...



Das willst du nicht wirklich vergleichen wenn da die Knie beim Radfahren vergurkt werden, oder? Wir konnten als Kinder ja auch auf dem letzten Schrott an Stühlen in der Schule sitzen, wie viele unserer Generation haben es dann mit 30-40 schon derbe im Rücken? Jeder wie er meint, ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass ne viel zu lange Kurbel bei vielen Stunden schon ordentlich was am Knie kaputt machen kann.


----------



## Roelof (25. März 2014)

Bevor ich ich mich für die Carbon Kurbel entschieden hab, hatte ich zum Thema Kurbel einen interessanten Ansatz gefunden. Aerozine hatte mal ein längliches Insert mit Pedalgewinde auf einer der Aussenseiten des Teiles, dass 180Grad gedreht werden konnte. Eine Kurbel, 2 Längen. Vielleicht mag diesen Ansatz ja jemand aufgreifen und sich die Kurbel entsprechend fräsen lassen. Ich glaub ich werde mich am 24er daran erinnern... ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk


----------



## daleipi (26. März 2014)

hier ist eine bei der sich das Pedalgewinde anscheinen innen verschieben läßt und mit den Scheiben fixiert wird. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/328344-aerozine-x-12-kurbelScheint hier 2.5mm auszumachen.
Die andere bei der das komplette Gewindestück gedreht wird/worden ist hatte, glaube ich, 5mm Verstellung. Es war mal eine im Bikemarkt die von 170 auf 175mm umzustecken war.

Nachtrag: scheinen alle zum umstecken zu sein.. http://www.bikeworldextreme.com/1/post/2014/02/n4all-superlite-dual-10v.html


----------



## trifi70 (26. März 2014)

Tobias1009 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Länge der Kurbel:
> 
> Gehen Eure Kinder die selben Treppenstufen wie Ihr hoch?
> Oder baut Ihr Ihnen eine eigene Treppe? Kinder sind gewohnt die Beine weiter stecken zu müssen als Erwachsene.
> ...


Treppen gehn sie mal hier mal da. Also eher selten, nehmen zudem gerne die Arme zu Hilfe. Irgendwo las ich mal was über ein absichtlich überdimensioniertes Haus. Da können Erwachsene gerne mal gucken wie das ist, so als Kind, auf zu großen Stühlen etc.  Ich finde: das kann man nicht vergleichen, also Treppe und Kurbel. Möchte auch nicht eine 35cm Kurbel fahren müssen... während ich beim alpinen Wandern durchaus mal die eine oder andere größere "Stufe" nehmen muss.

Der Einwurf mit dem Q ist berechtigt und stört mich schon länger. Wie wir letztens beim Nachmessen gesehen haben, sind wir mit dem CNOC diesbezüglich aber noch vergleichsweise gut bedient.


----------



## Roelof (26. März 2014)

@deleipi genau die hab ich gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daleipi (7. April 2014)

das ist die Kurbel die ich bald kürzen wollte. Da ich eine Länge von 130mm brauch werd ich wohl in dem 'dünnen' Bereich mit dem Gewinde landen. Geht das da überhaupt? Eine 150er-Kurbellänge ginge da wohl einfacher. Oder?


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2014)

So dünn war bzw. ist meine auch, für Kinder eigentlich kein Problem, ich habe sie auf 115mm kürzen lassen. Was mir eher Sorgen bei der abgebildeten bereitete, wäre die Hohlkehle. Würde mich da jedoch auf auf Aussagen von Leuten verlassen, die das schon gemacht haben.


----------



## michfisch (7. April 2014)

Das sind doch zwei unterschiedliche Kurbelarme, oder hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen?
Re. ist ne alte LX M-520 und li. ist ne alte Schrottkurbel ala Baumarkt.
Wenn das Mittelteil der li. Kurbel unter 7-8mm liegt, würde ich die nicht kürzen.
Sieht außerdem Scheiße aus, weil sie komplett so ausgefräst ist bis vorne.
Linke und Rechte gleich ist ok.


----------



## daleipi (7. April 2014)

ist angeblich BEIDES von der M520...


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2014)

Michael wie immer mit deutlicher Aussprache...  

Es ist wirklich schwer vorstellbar, daß die linke Kurbel von der gleichen Serie sein soll wie die rechte. Außer der äußeren Silhouette und dem Vierkantkonus spricht nicht viel dafür. Wie auch immer: wenn du kürzt, hast du unschöne (scheiße aussehende...   ) Abschlüsse auf der linken Seite. Abgesehen von der Stabilität.


----------



## michfisch (8. April 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Michael wie immer mit deutlicher Aussprache...
> 
> Es ist wirklich schwer vorstellbar, daß die linke Kurbel von der gleichen Serie sein soll wie die rechte. Außer der äußeren Silhouette und dem Vierkantkonus spricht nicht viel dafür. Wie auch immer: wenn du kürzt, hast du unschöne (scheiße aussehende...   ) Abschlüsse auf der linken Seite. Abgesehen von der Stabilität.


sorry, ich bin leider so! immer erst poltern und danach nochmal überlegen. Meist liege ich aber damit richtig. Wer mich kennt kann damit leben und hat immer ne kurze präzise Antwort.
Grüße Michael


----------



## daleipi (8. April 2014)

Dann doch lieber die Firex nehmen...






allerdings komm ich da bei 130mm Länge innen und außen an den seichten Anfang der Hohlkehle/Kerbe/Ausbuchtung/oder so...










Gäbe dieses Maß bei einem 113er Innenlager einen Q-faktor von 200,4mm? Wäre extrem breit oder?


----------



## michfisch (8. April 2014)

passt scho! und dick genug ist sie auch. Ähnlich wie meine Race Face, wird aber schwerer werden.


----------



## Mamara (8. April 2014)

Ne, 113mm is ja Wellenlänge komplett inkl. Vierkant. Und auf den Vierkant wandert die Kurbel ja noch einige mm drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daleipi (8. April 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Ne, 113mm is ja Wellenlänge komplett inkl. Vierkant. Und auf den Vierkant wandert die Kurbel ja noch einige mm drauf.


AHH! OK. 

Würden die Kurbelarme noch Lochbohrungen vertragen oder leidet die Stabilität dann zu sehr?

@michfisch
Gewicht ist mir da jetzt mal wurscht weil das Teil im Keller war ;-)
zudem laufen die Arme schön grade nach hinten aus. dadurch sind die vielleicht ein wenig leichter zu bearbeiten. mal schaun.


----------



## trolliver (8. April 2014)

Na, wenn dir das Gewicht wurscht ist, brauchst du doch keine Lochbohrungen mehr... ;-)) Ich finde die auch nicht so schön. Eher noch die Hohlkehle etwas ausfräsen. Tips dazu zu geben ist schwierig, weil da jeder selbst wissen muß, was er sich bzw. dem Material zutrauen will. Es gibt hier allerdings auch extrem von beiden Seiten ausgekehlte Kurbelarme im Forum, wo das Paar dann 270g wiegt und hält.


----------



## michfisch (9. April 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Na, wenn dir das Gewicht wurscht ist, brauchst du doch keine Lochbohrungen mehr... ;-)) Ich finde die auch nicht so schön. Eher noch die Hohlkehle etwas ausfräsen. Tips dazu zu geben ist schwierig, weil da jeder selbst wissen muß, was er sich bzw. dem Material zutrauen will. Es gibt hier allerdings auch extrem von beiden Seiten ausgekehlte Kurbelarme im Forum, wo das Paar dann 270g wiegt und hält.


Danke, nichts hinzu zu fügen


----------

